# pulled trigger on LG



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Soon to be proud owner of LG 55LH90 replacing a 47" JVC.

After looking at tons of reviews on 55" LCD's. I decided to go with last years model LG 55LH90 with matte screen. I initially was leaning toward the LG LE8500 but was scared away by reports of screen glare and some reports of banding. Mine will be here later this week. AVS has a dedicated thread with calibration numbers I can plug in and try. 
Anyone with thoughts on my choice are welcome.


----------

